# Can't Access Chat?



## Cat (16 Jun 2010)

It loads up but won't let me type into the login screen. Is this a common issue now? I did not have this issue before.


----------



## wildman0101 (16 Jun 2010)

hi cat,
         ive been having the same problems. may i ask what op/sys your using?
im using  win 98. and when i had this problem before it had to do with my 
macromedia flash player and direct x. it took me awhile to find the correct 
versions for the flash and direct x... in my case my computer crashed so i'm
attempting to track down the websites i used to accomplish this and getting
on army.ca chat... if you can send me your op/sys ill do my best to get you 
back on army.ca chat...
best reagrds
scoty b


----------



## Cat (16 Jun 2010)

Windows 7 and Firefox


----------



## dangerboy (16 Jun 2010)

I just tried it out and experienced the same problem.  I am using Firefox version 3.6.3 on a windows 7 computer.


----------



## HItorMiss (16 Jun 2010)

Concur using Explorer newest version I think


----------



## DexOlesa (16 Jun 2010)

Windows 7, Google Chrome. No dice


----------



## NSDreamer (16 Jun 2010)

Cat said:
			
		

> It loads up but won't let me type into the login screen. Is this a common issue now? I did not have this issue before.




 Same thing happening here. 
Windows XP, Firefox :S

*edit spelling* Sigh...


----------



## Cat (16 Jun 2010)

I guess at least we're not alone, lol. Ijust downloaded the most recent direct x and i'm working on the flash. I recently lost my HD and had to reinstall everything so hopefully I'm justmissing somehting silly like that


----------



## Cat (16 Jun 2010)

no luck and I've got the newest flash too now...ah well


----------



## wildman0101 (16 Jun 2010)

hi all,
      how very strange as i see your all using updated versions of internet 
explorer browsers or equivalent...and newer vervsions ie: op/sys than my 
win 98... question- have you recently downloaded/uploaded any software
from any websites.. or deleted same... changed your firewall preferences.
antivirus.... or any settings control panal internet settings.... 
scoty b


----------



## Cat (16 Jun 2010)

nope, nada I'm a little bit too internet insecure to mess around with too much in those settings. Now the comp registry...that thing usually gets chewed to peices in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Cat (17 Jun 2010)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Where is this chat even located!?



very top of the screen beside contact staff, there's 7 little drop down menus and it's the last one.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Jun 2010)

THanks for the report... looks like a recent upgrade to the chat program has caused a problem.  I'll see what I can do about fixing it.


----------



## Cat (17 Jun 2010)

Thanks Mike


----------



## Cat (19 Jun 2010)

Any luck for anyone yet?


----------



## Cat (19 Jun 2010)

hehe I'll be honest when I first couldn't access I had to really think hard about my last time in the chat if I'd said/done anything to get me banned from it....how sad is that....

Ah well it's a nice feature, hopefully with all this publicity it'll be packed when it's back up


----------



## NSDreamer (3 Jul 2010)

Has it been fixed yet and my computer is just les funk, or is it still down?


----------



## HItorMiss (3 Jul 2010)

Still down just tested it....


----------



## wildman0101 (4 Jul 2010)

Hi Folks,,,
Still a no-go on my end... Still tinkering with win98. I cant for the life of me 
remember what i did to remedy the problem... Will keep bashing away. 
I'am also having problems with the message avatar's (Example: salute-
canada flag ect. I know it had something to do with active x and flash but
that was on my puter with win98 but then again i see other op/sys having 
the same problem.... Weird huh? 
Anyway hopefully Mike can come up with a solution... 
Cheer's and best regard's all,,
Scoty B


----------



## DavieRocket77 (15 Jul 2010)

Hi, I recently tried to login to the millnet.ca chat room to check it out and I'm unable to login. I try to type in my username and nothing happens, has anyone else experienced this problem?

 thanks DR77


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Jul 2010)

DavieRocket77 said:
			
		

> Hi, I recently tried to login to the millnet.ca chat room to check it out and I'm unable to login. I try to type in my username and nothing happens, has anyone else experienced this problem?
> 
> thanks DR77



Your post has been merged with the existing thread on the same subject.  It was found on the second page of threads in the Milnet.ca Admin forum where you posted.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## HavokFour (15 Jul 2010)

Windows XP Home Edition, Firefox 3.6.6. Same problem.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Jul 2010)

Chat is now online... there may still be some minor issues (display, style, etc.) but overall it should be working. If you continue to have any problems please let me know.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## bdave (22 Jul 2010)

I have a question.
What's with the numbers in chat?
If you put "1" and press enter, it says "mothafuck".
All numbers lead to a swear word. Can the admins undo this? It's sort of annoying.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Jul 2010)

An unfortunate bug in the censor... it's resolved now, thank 5.


----------



## HavokFour (22 Jul 2010)

On the topic of the chat, may I suggest removing "am" and "pm" from the time stamp on messages? Not really needed since its already set to 24hr time.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Jul 2010)

Good catch, and done.


----------



## wildman0101 (22 Jul 2010)

Thank's Mike,
Appreciated. Allway got a blank screen when I tried chat. Go figuire.
Best Regard's,
Scoty B


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Jul 2010)

Seems to be working OK for me... Any change for you?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Jul 2010)

Hmm... think the time is all wonky Mike, I have 2137hrs and the chat time is 0134.......


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 Jul 2010)

The chat window appears to work fine for me, I'm using Firefox 3.6.6 on Ubuntu 10.04.


----------



## the 48th regulator (23 Jul 2010)

Working sweet for me.

Anyone up for some schitz unt giggles to test the Joint?

I am there now.

dileas

tess


----------



## dangerboy (23 Jul 2010)

Just logged on, noticed the same thing as NFLD Sapper that the clock is not displaying the correct time.  I am using Firefox 3.3.6 using Windows 7.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Jul 2010)

I see the same time offset problem... I'll check into it, thanks.


----------



## Cat (13 Aug 2010)

Thanks for getting the chat back up Mike 

now.....it's happy hour...who's coming!!!!!


----------

